

Announcing “Exploring ES6” - EugeneOZ
http://www.2ality.com/2015/06/announcing-exploring-es6.html

======
bkbooth
I've already read most of the blog posts that make up the bulk of this book,
but I'll still be buying the book to support Axel's work, and you should too.
You won't be disappointed.

------
elmarschraml
If you care about Javascript at all, this is a definite insta-buy.

Axel is one of those rare people who combine a truly deep knowledge about tech
stuff with the ability to speak and write about it in a way that's accessible
and at the right level of abstraction.

------
z3t4
Considering how many ppl that now use mobile phones to surf the world wide web
and that mobile phone's usually don't auto-upgrade their browser, and that we
still need to polyfill ES5 features, I wonder how many years it will take
until ES6 can be safely used without first "compiling" it to the ES5 standard.

~~~
lebek
I find this rather convenient - it strengthens the argument for considering
languages other than ES6 that also compile to ES5 (Clojure, Scala, PureScript,
TypeScript, etc).

------
nacs
Looks to be a great book.

I'm curious what the motivation is for some authors lately to make the whole
book available free while making it available for sale?

Does it help with publicity or anything or is this mostly a gesture of
generosity?

~~~
feketegy
It's the equivalent of open-source, but for knowledge.

It's like: "Here's the content for free, if you like it, support it by buying
the ebook"

------
allannienhuis
This is fantastic. Thanks Axel!

~~~
ConAntonakos
Indeed! Love the blog.

------
arxpoetica
Hallelujah.

